# 2008 BMW 650I convertible brake and rotor recommendations



## TOXICBRONX (Jan 3, 2021)

I just purchased a 2008 650I convertible and have to do a few repairs but would first like to start with the brakes. Any recommendations on either high performance or just stock brakes and rotors. Also any good mechanics in the NYC area. thank you.


----------

